# QT : Problème d'include (mauvais dossier)



## G.T.F.Y. (22 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer QT sur mon mac.
A priori, tout s'était bien passé.
Sauf que je viens d'essayer de compiler un code trouvé sur un tuto et que j'ai un petit problème avec mes library.

Si je me base sur ce que je vois sur les lignes de commandes exécutées lors du make, une bonne partie est correctement installée (dans usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.1 etc...) mais certaines sont apparemment cherchées dans le dossier qui était sur mon bureau lors de l'installation (j'ai peut-être déconné en lançant l'installation depuis ce dossier ?!).
Bien évidemment, j'ai supprimé ce dossier (tout étant bien installé dans usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.1 etc...)

Petite question donc :
comment faire pour changer celà ?

J'ajoute que je créé le fichier .profile dans mon dossier home (~/.profile donc), je n'étais pas certain d'où je devais le mettre, est ce que ça peut venir de là (sachant que certains include pointent pourtant bien vers le bon dossier) ?

J'ai regardé dans le makefile qui a été généré, l'erreur vient (si je ne me trompe pas) d'ici :



> LIBS          = $(SUBLIBS)  -F/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.1/lib -L/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.2.1/lib -framework QtGui -F/Users/GTFY/Desktop/qt-mac-opensource-src-4.2.1/lib -L/Users/GTFY/Desktop/qt-mac-opensource-src-4.2.1/lib -framework Carbon -framework QuickTime -framework AppKit -framework QtCore -lz -lm -liconv -framework ApplicationServices



C'est la seule partie du makefile qui pointe vers le dossier qui était sur mon Bureau.

Une fois encore, merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez apporter au ti jeune que je suis.

Second petit truc :
J'avais lu je ne sais plus où que QT aller être présent après l'installation dans Developper/Applications, hors ce n'est pas le cas...

Où est-ce que j'ai raté quelque chose ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2006)

Je suppose que le Makefile dont tu parles a &#233;t&#233; g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; en utilisant _configure_ ?
Tu dois avoir un fichier de configuration mal renseign&#233;.
Peut-&#234;tre dans /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig : c'est l&#224; que certains paquetages installent les informations permettant de savoir o&#249; ils sont localis&#233;s, leur version etc.
[je n'ai plus Qt sur mon Mac donc je ne fais qu'une supposition]


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (22 Octobre 2006)

le seul dossier que j'ai dans /usr/local, c'est celui de Trolltech.

Je serais bien tent&#233; de d&#233;sinstaller et r&#233;installer, mais je suis nouveau sur mac, et je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire.


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2006)

Dans un Terminal, en tapant _env_, on obtient toutes les variables d'environnement. Affiche-nous le r&#233;sultat histoire de se faire une id&#233;e.


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (23 Octobre 2006)

Salut !

Bon alors, en faisant "env" j'obtiens :


> TERM_PROGRAM=Apple_Terminal
> TERM=xterm-color
> SHELL=/bin/bash
> TERM_PROGRAM_VERSION=133
> ...



&#199;a aide ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Octobre 2006)

http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/deployment-mac.html


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (23 Octobre 2006)

Je vais lire &#231;a, je te remercie.


----------

